# Does Your Medigap Plan Provide Free Gym "Memberships"?



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 10, 2018)

Some Medigap plans have partnered with Silver Sneakers to offer free gym access at participating fitness facilities. The Planet Fitness facilities in our area participate but unfortunately my group Medigap plan does not.  Here is more information about the Silver Sneakers program.  Does anyone here take advantage of it already?  https://www.silversneakers.com/


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 10, 2018)

I have United Health Care, and it also has the Silver Sneakers program. We go to the local fitness center that is associated with the hospital, and it has a wonderful swimming pool, and all kinds of water and exercise classes. I try to swim for an hour every day, and have gradually built up my strength and endurance to where I sim for about a half mile one day, and a mile the next day. 
This is my favorite benefit of the whole plan !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2018)

My Kaiser Medicare Advantage plan which costs $0 per month, gave me a free gym membership which includes Silver Sneakers classes if I choose.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 10, 2018)

*​My husband is eligible for Silver Sneakers, but is not interested in using it.  Next year, when I turn 65 I will become eligible, and plan on looking into it.*


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 11, 2018)

Yes, I have Silver Sneakers and joined the Curves that's about a mile from my house.  All the other gyms that I was eligible for were further.  I know I won't go if I have to go too far or if it's a trafficy area.

When visiting my daughter a few weeks ago I was able to join the Gold's Gym she goes to for her Zumba classes.  While she did Zumba I walked the treadmill.

It's free so might as well take advantage of it.

Although I'm not particularly fond of the circuit type of exercise that Curves has, it's also a social opportunity to meet other women and most are seniors ...at least the one where I go.

They also do a monthly luncheon and I'll be going to my first one this Wednesday.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm eligible for the Silver Sneaker classes but the thought of being inside a gym to do exercises doesn't appeal to me. 
I rather be outside in fresh air getting my exercise by taking my walks Sue


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 11, 2018)

Don't need to go to a gym, when we have a boat and go to the range for target shooting. The kind of Medicare we have doesn't have Silver Sneakers anyway. Doesn't bother us.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 11, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> I'm eligible for the Silver Sneaker classes but the thought of being inside a gym to do exercises doesn't appeal to me.
> I rather be outside in fresh air getting my exercise by taking my walks Sue




Id prefer that also but it's very hot in Fresno so you have to go out very very early.  Also the air quality isn't great on a good day and now with the fires it's even worse.

I do try to walk outside in the winter when our temps are comfortable but it usually rains ...thankfully!!  We need it desperately.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 11, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> My Kaiser Medicare Advantage plan which costs $0 per month, gave me a free gym membership which includes Silver Sneakers classes if I choose.



We have the same plan, but hubby and I don't bother with it because we aren't gym rats.  Never have been and likely never will be.  We've got a pool in the backyard and live in a flat, walkable neighborhood.  That's our exercise.  Perhaps if we lived within a block of a gym I'd go now and again, but not otherwise.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 12, 2018)

We both have it through our supplements . It saves us 1200  a year in our gym memberships  for the two of us .we have been gym rats for 18 years now .

the best thing is that accounts for half our premiums


----------



## StarSong (Aug 12, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> We both have it through our supplements . It saves us 1200  a year in our gym memberships  for the two of us .we have been gym rats for 18 years now .
> 
> the best thing is that accounts for half our premiums



How great that this works out so well for you and your wife!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 17, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> I'm eligible for the Silver Sneaker classes but the thought of being inside a gym to do exercises doesn't appeal to me.
> I rather be outside in fresh air getting my exercise by taking my walks Sue



I exercise outside periodically. I don't like walking outside around here because I live in the downtown section and there's too much stopping and starting due to traffic. Also some of the sidewalks are in disrepair. On optimal climate days I like to take the short train ride to the waterfront park located at the Hudson River and walk around there. So many people are outside walking their dogs, doing their power walks and I even see cute babies and children being pushed in those multi child strollers by daycare workers. It makes one want to be active. Now I'm committed to going to Planet Fitness 4 days a week minimum. I like the feeling I get after having accomplished my work out. I say the place is like an adult playground.


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2018)

I just started an Anthem (BCBS) medigap plan that includes Silver Sneakers.  Yay!


----------



## Chucktin (Sep 6, 2018)

Yes tho I've yet to use it, busy with building.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2018)

Our advantage plans cover us. Believe the advice that weight is needed as much as cardio for all around muscle tone. In cooler weather a couple of miles in the park twice a week and 3 days at the fitness center keep our blood pressure low. Hot weather 5 days alternating between cardio & weights. Really like the new Life Fitness cardio equipment with the TV screens & 28 channels to chose from.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 8, 2018)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I exercise outside periodically. I don't like walking outside around here because I live in the downtown section and there's too much stopping and starting due to traffic. Also some of the sidewalks are in disrepair. On optimal climate days I like to take the short train ride to the waterfront park located at the Hudson River and walk around there. So many people are outside walking their dogs, doing their power walks and I even see cute babies and children being pushed in those multi child strollers by daycare workers. It makes one want to be active. Now I'm committed to going to Planet Fitness 4 days a week minimum. I like the feeling I get after having accomplished my work out. I say the place is like an adult playground.



it is the guilt that has been keeping us going for 18 years now religiously. every time we try to duck out of going one of us prods the other to go . i hate the gym . i hate running and i hate weight lifting  at this stage but it is a way of life for us . 

the hardest part is things are no longer measured in gains . everything now is measured in what you are not losing.   my arms are still pretty big but nothing like they were . .now if i stay even i am happy


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 8, 2018)

I guess things have changed in the last couple of years, because the various "medigap" programs all had benefits defined by medicare, so a Plan F (for example) would be the same no matter who provided it.  Silver Sneakers and such things could not be added.  "Advantage" plans were not so regulated, and often included such things.  When did that change?


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 8, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I guess things have changed in the last couple of years, because the various "medigap" programs all had benefits defined by medicare, so a Plan F (for example) would be the same no matter who provided it.  Silver Sneakers and such things could not be added.  "Advantage" plans were not so regulated, and often included such things.  When did that change?




medigap plans can add perks but they can't remove medical benefits . we have an f-plan that includes silver sneakers . they have been offering it for years . many offer perks for vision, dental  and hearing discounts as well .

so a medigap plan can offer perks , but medically they are required to offer the same benefits .anything over and above is fair game .


----------

